# Have you recently reported a thread?



## Dinkeldog (Oct 3, 2004)

As a reminder, the report a post feature does not tell us what thread you're reporting.  Please, then, add in the url for the thread so we can find the problem and try to deal with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> As a reminder, the report a post feature does not tell us what thread you're reporting.




Um, the last time I checked (a few seconds ago), the "report this post" link at the bottom of each post doesn't work at all.  It shunts the user to a page that says:



> User, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 3, 2004)

The link seems to work for me. Even has a reminder to add the URL.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

No work for me


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 3, 2004)

Argh. It's clearly a Community Supporter problem; I'll ask Russ to add rights to more folks than just members.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 3, 2004)

I have never been able to report a post and I am a CS!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 3, 2004)

That's my point. Think of it as a reverse benefit; if this were Star Trek, that particular perq would wear a goatee. In other words, it works for registered members and not for community supporters.

We'll need to fix that.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 3, 2004)

But, I have a goatee and I am a CS. Man, this is all confusing.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 4, 2004)

Going to have to find my _How everything in life relates to Star Trek_ book, just glad I am not a red shirt!  

Mirror, Mirror!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2004)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> But, I have a goatee and I am a CS. Man, this is all confusing.




I think we'll all need to grow one


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think we'll all need to grow one



   I'm game!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2004)

It may be easier just to buy a goat, and then mumble.


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 4, 2004)

Easiest thing to do would be to go here.

Daniel


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Easiest thing to do would be to go here.
> 
> Daniel




 A Go tee. Bu-dum-ching!

(sombody ban him!)


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey, it took some serious google-fu to pull that website up!  I was sure that, the Internet being what it is, those shirts had to exist; I didn't realize how hard it would be to find them.

Daniel


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Hey, it took some serious google-fu to pull that website up!  I was sure that, the Internet being what it is, those shirts had to exist; I didn't realize how hard it would be to find them.
> 
> Daniel




 Oh, yeah, man, it was hilarious. You are the best.

*note to self: Steer clear of Danial at GenCon


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 4, 2004)

You thought it was funny?  Awesome!  I'll have to remember that.

Daniel

* Note to self:  follow Clay obsessively at GenCon, telling him all the rest of my hilarious puns.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2004)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *note to self: Steer clear of Danial at GenCon




It'll be easy to recognize him. In the mid afternoon, he'll be the one sitting down to drink out of  this.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 4, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I have never been able to report a post and I am a CS!




Strangely I was able to report posts UNTIL I became a CS.


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 4, 2004)

And eating phonetic fish.
Daniel


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 4, 2004)

Which brings up the question; Whos post have you been reporting?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It'll be easy to recognize him. In the mid afternoon, he'll be the one sitting down to drink out of  this.




 AAARGH!! My brain hurts!!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 4, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Which brings up the question; Whos post have you been reporting?




IIRC, one by MagusJerel, one by Hypersmurf, one by Caliban, and two by Michael Morris.


----------



## BSF (Oct 4, 2004)

Huh, that will teach me to make assumptions.  I figured that the "Report a Post" feature was impacted by the No Email feature.  Fortunately, I look at the Meta Forum and I know Piratecat's email address.    So, the past couple of times I have seen a post I think might be a concern, I send him an email directly.  

Back to email - I know having the subscribed threads send out email notifications is too much of a server load, but is there any way to allow people to view an email address in the profile without enabling all email functionality?  I used to get occasional emails from lurkers in the Albuquerque area.  That was cool because I could hold onto email addresses for a possible game day, as well as being able to point out potential groups for folks to query with.  But since the email features were turned off, I have only received one PM from a lurking CS.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2004)

How about now?  Can you CS folks use it?  I think I've fixed it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BSF (Oct 4, 2004)

Interesting.  In the default style:  If I click on the "Report this Post" link next to the "quote" button, it works.

If I click on the "Report Bad Post" button below the avatar, I get the following message:  "Sorry. The email function has been disabled by the administrator."


----------



## Umbran (Oct 4, 2004)

I reiterate BardStephenFox - the "report this post" link on the right works, the one under the avatar doesn't. Do they use different mechanisms?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 4, 2004)

REPORT THIS POST - works 

the ! REPORT BAD POST - does not 

I am happy


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> And eating phonetic fish.




Ghoti? Okay, _that's_ funny.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 4, 2004)

*head explodes*


----------



## Pielorinho (Oct 4, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *head explodes*



_:Brushes off hands:_

Our work here is done, Kevin.  Our work here is done.

Daniel


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 5, 2004)

And we didn't even need to get Hypersmurf involved.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Argh. It's clearly a Community Supporter problem; I'll ask Russ to add rights to more folks than just members.




Has this been fixed?  I tried to do my community duty today to report spam but I got the “you don't have jack permissions” error...

I have the feeling this is my account though… It goes right in line with me not being able to change my avatar or read the various articles.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2004)

It works fine for me now, And I was never able to do it before


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It works fine for me now, And I was never able to do it before



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! _runs in fright from Crothian's new avatar_


Okay...  It's another one of them things I just can't do...  I love this haze the new guy stuff, its real cute in all.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 11, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> IIRC, one by MagusJerel, one by Hypersmurf, one by Caliban, and two by Michael Morris.




Wait, what'd I do?



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> And we didn't even need to get Hypersmurf involved.




Wait, what'd I miss?

-Hyp.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! _runs in fright from Crothian's new avatar_




Isn't it great!!  It was done for me by Sialia    





> Okay...  It's another one of them things I just can't do...  I love this haze the new guy stuff, its real cute in all.




This is just the light hazing, the real stuff comes at summer camp...I mean Gen Con!!


----------

